# 200,000th user



## Primenay13 (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you guys should have like a party or something when we get to 200,000 users! What does everyone else think? Do you agree?


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 4, 2009)

misleading title 

please at least name your title more accordingly


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 4, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> misleading title
> 
> please at least name your title more accordingly



party pooper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yeah....but most accounts created are ppl that just have 1 post, they ask what they want and then they just leave. 

then they come back, and they forget their old account, so they just make a new one...and on it goes.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 4, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sorry lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its a +1 post count part yay

KK al bring the cookies if you bring the milk


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> party pooper
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats horrible! Why do people do that? lol


----------



## Depravo (Sep 4, 2009)

It'll probably be one of Zach's spam accounts.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 5, 2009)

primenay13 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



example:-
why not?
many of them would ask.. how do i get this game to work on r4.. after that vanished
few months later... he is back and ask how do i get this game to work on r4 (new account)
the whole damn process repeats

some of them might just go missing in action for good after getting what they want..

another interesting fact i had observed there are some members registered for years yet 0 post~!
the only time they make a post is when they requires a help or helping people randomly..
some of them would just spam spam spam spam and after that missing in action


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 5, 2009)

Theres a 50/50 chance the 200.000 user will be a spambot


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah true.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont think the 200,000 user deserves anything.. If anything, something should be awarded to the people who help out, are kind, enthusiastic and have at least 500 posts (not necesarilly) but I just hate it when a noob joins in a competition and wins it when we so many more respectable members who deserve it.. (not me, Im merely saying its just not fair that a noob should win something good when there are hundreds of people who help every day here)


----------



## anaxs (Sep 5, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Theres a 50/50 chance the 200.000 user will be a spambot



yeh just like that mudkip idiot


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 5, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> yeah....but most accounts created are ppl that just have *0* posts, they do nothing at all.
> 
> then they come back, and they forget their old account, so they just make a new one...and on it goes.


fix'd

check this
from that page to the last one, everyone has 0 posts

quick calculation:
9111-2567 is 6544 pages with 20 ppl per page gives 130,880 people with no posts
we have 179,145 members in total
so about 73% of all members has no posts...


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

I think the ppl who have even some moderate amount of posts start around page >1500....


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 5, 2009)

that is just a scary figure

approximate 6545 pages of user with 0 posts
20 users per page
we have 4 users from page 2566 with 0 

6545 x 20 + 4 = 130904 users that didn't post a word


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 5, 2009)

There are forums where postcount doesn't go up
So some of them probably never posted outside one of those
(like people that introduce, but never ask something)

The rest really never posted


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I think that if you are inactive for a more than 2 years they should delete you

Or if you are a new member and don't post for a year they can delete you. This would save SOOO much space on the forums.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 5, 2009)

The 200,000th user WILL be one of The Guardian's (or whatever his first username was again) spam-accounts.


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 5, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> The 200,000th user WILL be one of The Guardian's (or whatever his first username was again) spam-accounts.




Lol of course it will.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 5, 2009)

No, I'm serious. It will be him.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 5, 2009)

The Worst has to have quite some luck to make the 200,000th member one of his alts
But of course, Its the Worst


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> But of course, Its the Worst


I read that in Dutch instead of English and I LMAO


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 4, 2009)

I think you guys should have like a party or something when we get to 200,000 users! What does everyone else think? Do you agree?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 8, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you say so
The sausage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: rofl


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 8, 2009)

By the time the 200,000th user is registered, this topic will be long closed and forgotten by everyone.


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> By the time the 200,000th user is registered, this topic will be long closed and forgotten by everyone.




im not so sure about that. Anyway, to clarify IF IT IS NOT A SPAMMER or one time user (we can dream right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) will we throw a party? I think we should award that person. Do any admins have thoughts on this?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 9, 2009)

Why would we award member 200000?
Theres a big chance he/she/its like member 100000 (not seen since 2007)


----------



## Hypershad12 (Sep 10, 2009)

Some people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Doesn't anyone know how to use the search button?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 10, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Some people...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its even in my tutorial
Why you ask?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 13, 2009)

drogba2010


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm...Who was #1? Seriously.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 13, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=1

Was that so hard?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 13, 2009)

No, I got lazy waiting for an answer and found it.


----------

